# Mozilla Thunderbird sicher einstellen? "Nur Kopfzeilen runterladen" geht bei mir nicht!



## Tim1974 (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

früher habe ich meine Mails über pop-Server abgerufen, da konnte ich in Thunderbird einstellen, daß er nur die Kopfzeilen herunterladen soll, was ich aus Sicherheitsgründen sehr gut finde, da ich so ungewollte Mails mit Anhängen garnicht erst auf den PC bekommen mußte und sie bequem vorher schon an Hand der Kopfzeile aussortieren konnte.
Nun habe ich auf IMAP-Server umgestellt, das geht jetzt auch mit Verschlüsselung, aber ich finde nirgends mehr die Option "Nur Kopfzeilen herunterladen"! 
Ich habe bestimmt 30 Minuten lang alle Einstellungen im Thunderbird durchgeblättert, nirgends hab ich diese Option noch gefunden! 

Wie kann ich denn sicherstellen, daß mir nicht ungewollt eine bösartige Mail mit aktiven Codes den Rechner infiziert? 
Soll ich mich da nur auf mein Antivirenprogramm verlassen? 
Ich bin etwas enttäuscht von Thunderbird, es muß doch noch die Optionen geben, daß man nur Kopfzeilen runterläd oder nur Plaintext und Anhänge nur nach Nachfrage und erstmal sicher in einem Ordner verwahrt und vor dem Ausführen warnt und diese automatisch auf Viren prüft?!
Aber vielleicht passiert das mit den Anhängen ja und ich hab es nur noch nicht bemerkt?
Ich verwende MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit und MS Security Essentials.

Kann mir jemand weitere Tips geben, wie ich alles so sicher wie möglich einstelle?

Danke schonmal!
Grüße Tim


----------



## Supeq (1. Februar 2013)

Bei IMAP wird nichts runtergeladen, die Daten bleiben auf dem Server  Das ist eine der Grundeigenschaften des Protokolls^^
Solange du also nicht explizit irgendwelche Anhänge lädst und ausführst kann nichts passieren.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Februar 2013)

Ahso, danke für den Hinweis! 

Irgend sowas in der Art hab ich mir ja auch schon gedacht, sonst würde IMAP ja auch nicht viel Sinn machen.
Aber was passiert wenn ich auf den Mail klicke und sie im Vorschaufenster ausgeführt wird, sind dann nicht doch schon Codes auf dem PC im Speicher?
Und wenn ich die Mail im eMailprogramm lösche, ist sie dann auch auf dem Server gelöscht?


----------



## Jimini (2. Februar 2013)

Auch bei der Verwendung von IMAP kann man Daten herunterladen. Im Unterschied zu POP3 verschwinden die Mails damit aber nicht vom Server. Wenn du nur die Kopfzeilen herunterladen möchtest, reicht es, im Punkt "Synchronisierung & Speicherplatz" bei den Konto-Einstellungen einzustellen, dass die Mails nicht lokal gespeichert werden sollen. Dann erhältst du nur die Kopfzeilen, alles andere bleibt nur auf dem Server.
Ich empfehle dir, zusätzlich unter "Ansicht" einzustellen, dass Mails als Plaintext angezeigt werden (und nicht etwa als HTML-Mails). 

Wenn du die Mail löschst, bleibt sie unter Umständen noch im Ordner gespeichert, ist allerdings als "gelöscht" markiert. Wirklich wegputzen kannst du sie dann mit der "Bereinigen"- bzw. "Purge"-Funktion (Rechtsklick auf den entsprechenden Ordner).

MfG Jimini


----------

